# Neuausstellung oder Prüfung?



## Rxlxhx (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mich gerade neu registriert,und schon die erste Frage.

Folgendes. Ich habe bis etwa 1995 aktiv geangelt,und hatte natürlich auch den erforderlichen Schein (Ausweis) dafür. Die Jahre danach ist dieses Hobby eingeschlafen. Jetzt würde ich gern wieder die Angelei ausüben,und das natürlich legal. Das Problem ist,das mein damaliger DAV-Ausweis nicht mehr auffindbar ist.

Die Frage daher: Kann ich nun komplett von vorn beginnen,oder existieren evtl. noch Aufzeichnungen der damaligen Prüfung? (Land Sachsen Anhalt)


MfG Micha


----------



## Hardiii (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuausstellung oder Prüfung?*

Du musst einfach nur beim verband anrufen, die schicken dir für ein paar kröten ne neue urkunde


----------



## Rxlxhx (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuausstellung oder Prüfung?*

Hallo Hardiii,

ganz bestimmt nicht. Habe eben erfahren das der grüne Ausweis nicht zählt,aber wohl seine Gültigkeit nicht verliert. Mehr wie den grünen Ausweis inkl. Marken hatte ich aber (glaube ich) nicht. Hätte ich vor 1995 einen Fischereischein,dann wäre ein neues Dokument wohl kein Ding.


MfG Rilehx


----------



## Esox60 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuausstellung oder Prüfung?*

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, das ich nicht mehr recht weiß, wie das damals gelaufen ist. Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, wann ich meinen ersten richtigen FS in der Hand hielt.

Aber wenn Du bei der Fischereibehörde nicht mehr gelistet bist, siehts schlecht aus, im Spechthaus.
Da wirst Du wohl neu machen müssen.


----------



## Stefan 07 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuausstellung oder Prüfung?*

Wenn du deinen Führerschein fürs Auto verlierst, dann musst du auch nicht nochmal zur Fahrschule. #6

Gruß Stefan |wavey:


----------



## Esox60 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuausstellung oder Prüfung?*

http://www.bundesrecht24.de/cgi-bin...08&source=link&highlighting=off&xid=167108,34

Punkt e. 
Vieleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

@ Stefan.
 Der 1990 zuerkannte Fischeischein ist mangels Prüfungsunterlagen oftmals nicht mehr nachweisbar.


----------



## Blaupause (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuausstellung oder Prüfung?*

Also wenn dir der Angelschein und die Prüfungsurkunde in NRW abhanden kommt, dann kannst du dir bei der unteren Fischereibehörde schriftlich bestätigen lassen, dass du die Prüfung mal abgelegt hast. Mit der schriftlichen Bestätigung würdest du beim Bürgerbüro/ Rathaus einen neuen Angelschein ausgestellt bekommen.

Ob das in Sachsen Anhalt auch so ist ? ;+


----------



## Esox60 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuausstellung oder Prüfung?*

ok. Hab jetzt nochmal den Eingangspost gelesen.

Es scheint so zu sein, das der TE tatsächlich eine Prüfung gemacht hat, und von daher müsste die FSB das auch bestätigen können. 

Alles gut!!


----------



## Rxlxhx (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuausstellung oder Prüfung?*

Hallo,

ja,aber ich habe dennoch schlechte Karten. Irgendwie habe ich die Umtauschfrist verpasst,somit wird man mir wohl mit "da musst du wohl eine Prüfung machen" kommen. Das ganze schlägt dann hier mit 56,00€ Prüfungsgebühr zu Buche. Vorbereitung sicher extra.

Rilehx


----------



## Hardiii (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuausstellung oder Prüfung?*

Ruf doch einfach mal beim verband an, die werden dir schon sagen was los ist. Aber ich denke eher nicht dass du nochmal eine prüfung machen musst, die unterlagen werden sich bestimmt irgend wo auffinden. Zudem ist alles was nicht beim verband gelistet ist noch wo anderst im archiev, kann mich nur leider nicht mehr erinnern wo. Aber bis 85 solltest du die prüfung auf jeden fall NICHT wiederholen müssen


----------



## kridkram (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuausstellung oder Prüfung?*

Hi, bei uns in Sachsen gab es nach der Wende einen Stichtag,allerdings weis ich nicht mehr wann, 91 o 92 denke. Wer zu dem Zeitpunkt im Verein war hat den Fischereischein und das Zertifikat dazu bekommen. Mit diesem kannst du jederzeit einen neuen FS bekommen. Wenn das ZF weg ist, wirds schwierig, da zu dieser Zeit noch nichts auf PC gespeichert wurde und Papierakten auch mal verloren gehen! Wenn die zuständige Behörde keine Unterlagen hat und du dein ZF nicht findest, da siehts dann wohl schlecht aus, denke da wirst du neu machen müssen. 
Mfg

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rxlxhx (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuausstellung oder Prüfung?*

Hallo,


ja,die Umtauschfrist war hier (S-A) wohl schon 2004 abgelaufen,daher habe ich sicher die A.....karte. Glücklicherweise gibt es aber noch einige Privatgewässer um zu angeln. Wenn es denn nicht anders geht,dann werde ich im nächsten Jahr den FS machen,auch wenn eh nur bereits vorhandenes Wissen vermittelt wird. Oder haben sich die Fische nach 1990 verändert? 


MfG Rilehx


----------

